# Decent price on chicken? And a little help needed



## Rodeo. (Feb 25, 2011)

My mom happens to own a little mom and pops type grocery store so I have easy access to a lot. I had a case of chicken backs ordered in today. It's a 40 pound box. At first I was told it would be 10 dollars but it wound up being $15 so.. about .38 cents a pound? Just curious as to whether or not this is a good price. 

I fed my pittie raw before I went back to school but went back to kibble because of lack of time. Other things came up and now I want to start back on raw but neither dog seems to have the stomach for it? I've still been feeding kibble because I'm still reading up a lot on raw. I gave them both a chicken back as a snack a few days ago (between feedings). Rodeo was fine, Roxxie had pudding poo. I got Roxxie back to normal but the store was out of backs so I went kibble for a few days. Roxxie got into something in the yard and had diarrhea so I dealt with that. Roxxie had a chicken back for lunch and has pudding poo this evening. I don't want to give them raw as more than a snack so long as it is messing with their stomachs like this  How can I fix this?


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Yep sounds like a good price to me! I usually pay around 59 cents a lb for chicken. Sometimes I'll pay up to $1/lb.

Most likely the dogs are going to need time to adjust to raw. Dogs that have been fed kibble frequently go through a detox period on raw. I would wait until you have enough chicken to feed every day, and offer some canned pumpkin for the first few days to help firm things up. Give the dog enough time to adjust to the chicken before bringing in new protein sources. 

Some dogs never seem to adjust to raw. I've been lucky enough that none of my dogs or my fosters have had that problem. Personally, if I DID run into the problem, I'd rather need to continue to supplement pumpkin or another fiber source daily to keep things firm. Same with kibble diets, some dogs never adjust to high quality low filler foods, but rather than dropping to lower quality foods with fillers to firm things up I'd add pumpkin or whole grain carbohydrates.


----------



## Rodeo. (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the reply! My freezer is slam full of chicken for the dogs, I'm just nervous about putting the puppy on all raw. I don't want to mess something up and affect her growth. She's on the small side as is.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Thats a valid concern, puppies are much less forgiving nutrition wise because of the growth. You can still feed kibble for one meal and raw for another. But to get her to adjust to raw it needs to be regular, and not every few days.


----------



## Rodeo. (Feb 25, 2011)

That makes sense. I'll fight through the pudding poo and keep giving her the chicken every day. She eats three meals a day, a smaller one mid day.. that's the one I replaced with raw. We are on day 2 currently and her stool was a tiny bit softer but nothing much. I thought I still had some pumpkin but I guess I used it all, I'll have to pick some more up. I'm going to wait and switch Roxxie this weekend so I can watch her for any upsets before there is a mess. How long should I keep them on chicken before adding variety?


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

never feed kibble and raw at the same meal...its actually counter productive and they can't ingest the raw fast enough because the kibble takes forever to injest so it can cause problems.

are you also giving your puppy fruits and veggies with the raw?


----------



## Rodeo. (Feb 25, 2011)

MicheleMarie said:


> never feed kibble and raw at the same meal...its actually counter productive and they can't ingest the raw fast enough because the kibble takes forever to injest so it can cause problems.
> 
> are you also giving your puppy fruits and veggies with the raw?


I've read enough from both sides of the argument of feeding raw and kibble together to feel safe doing both. As I mentioned previously, Rodeo gets one raw meal and Roxxie is going to all raw starting this weekend, since she's been on it before. 

As far as fruit and veggies, they get them occasionally. Roxx prefers bananas, Rodeo has only had carrots and sweet potatoes.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I've also fed raw and kibble together with no problems...it all gets pushed thru just fine.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Could also be the amount of fat on the backs too.


----------



## Rodeo. (Feb 25, 2011)

Ya know I didn't think about the fat. But she seems to have finally adjusted. We'll see about Roxxie, She likes thighs (bone in) but hasn't had backs before.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Backs are very bony and full of skin. I'd much rather spend a bit more and feed leg 1/4's, they are almost perfect as far as the rmb/mm/om ratio if they have some back attached.


----------



## Rodeo. (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you for that, I'll have to get some leg quarters once I clear some room in my freezer


----------

